# CD auto-run script



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

I wish to take my website and place it on a CD for mail marketing. Where do I start?

The CD clearly needs to wake up the browser and load the index page on insertion but I don't know anything about *auto-run* scripts for Windows. Could anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

http://www.quickmenubuilder.com/Menu.php

I believe that will do everything you want it to, have a nice popup menu that will be able to run the website, have your brochure, a link to your live website, contact forms, all sorts of stuff.

Takle a look. I have used ver 1.1 of this software, and it is pretty easy, and is free.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you want to create a CD that runs a file automatically, open note pad and type:

[autorun]
open = filename.exe autorun

where filename.exe is the file you want it to open. Save the file as "AUTORUN.inf" WITH the quotes. Put it on the CD and it will play automatically unless the user has disabled this in windows.


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Ok, thanks guys.

That '[autorun] open = filename.exe autorun' line looks sooo simple! 

The Quick Menu Builder is certainly worth looking at in more detail though.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can also use icon= to set the icon.


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

I've always ben confused by that. Do those icons have to be in a special format?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Icons are .ico but I think you can use a bitmap.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

here's another one - fairly simple:
karen's autorun.inf editor


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Ok, thanks for all the help!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I knew there were some more advanced autorun commands but didnt know them so its a good thing karen does


----------



## mcs264 (Jan 11, 2004)

Not sure how to post question to this thread. I followed the info for putting autorun on cd to make it start automatically. I downloaded Karen's autorun editor as well as manually using notepad. When inserted, instead of starting, I get a message saying need EZDLL.DLL. This happens on both computers. What do I do? I really need to get this done. Much time has been spent. Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

How Do u Put the AUTORUN.inf on an audio cd?


----------



## mcs264 (Jan 11, 2004)

I used CD creator. I did find the ezdll.dll files plus others that were created with the autorun editor. I copied them onto the root directory of the new cd. Problem is now solved and the newly created slideshow does work. Thanks to this thread and Karen's program.


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

Hey I want to burn an audio cd with it...is this possible?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Here's an old post, with an executable that you can autorun on a CD (for windows) that specifically targets IE to load a specific html file.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=140996

The c++ source is included so the program can be modified to fit your needs. (There are plenty of ways to set it up)

I forgot why, but there was a good reason that I used a program instead of just autorunning a command.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trevor1:_
> *Hey I want to burn an audio cd with it...is this possible? *


If you create a CD Extra cd, it might be possible.

(audio first + data second)


----------

